# Advise on KA24DE valve adjustment



## kkspeed (Jul 7, 2004)

I have a 2000 Frontier XE King Cab (2.4L / Auto) with 75,000 miles.

What is the recommended mileage to have the valves checked / adjusted?

I understand that you need special tools and shims to complete the job, so it is best to have a professional mechanic do it.

Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

I've never seen a recommended valve adjustment interval for this engine. I have 135K miles on my 2001 XE King Cab (2.4/auto) without adjustment. Do you have a problem that makes you think you need to adjust the valves?

Steve


----------



## kkspeed (Jul 7, 2004)

It doesn't have a major ticking sound, but just sounded a little loud like the valves needed an adjustment.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

As long as the engine has no valve clatter and is running good, there's no need for any valve clearance adjustment.


----------



## kkspeed (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks for the advice.

I'm just going to leave it alone!

I'm a maintenance freak, so I just wanted to stay up-to-date with the factory maintenance schedule.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

Agreed, no valve adjustment recommendation.

You may want to do a _Search _on timing chain noise; I believe that's a fairly common characteristic of these engines.


----------

